# LULA fish dumping



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 11, 2013)

Please stop dumping your fish at the ramp in Lula. If for some reason you don't have anywhere else to put them please find a deep hole in the channel somewhere I know you have the equipment to find deep water I believe there is a HDS 5 on your boat. Lula is a great place to bowfish all year so don't get the other fisherman mad at us by leaving dead fish laying around. I know who you are and know you live in the Lula area so I know you don't want to lose your ability to fish next to your house so be curtious to all the other fisherman that use this park and ramp.

Thank you


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 11, 2013)

They are still there today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## SGADawg (Apr 11, 2013)

We seem to see these type posts regularly on here.  I don't bowfish so maybe I am missing something, but why do folks bring them back to the ramp then discard them?  Why not pull out your arrow and throw the fish back where you shot it?


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 11, 2013)

Why not get the meat off that gar?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 11, 2013)

People want to keep track of how many and take pictures just like with any hunting/ fishing. Moat of the time you shot them in shallow water so out is still not acceptable to just leave them where you shoot them. If you are going to leave them in the water it is better to dump them in deep water so they aren't visible and can be ate by scavengers like turtles and catfish.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks like they were all gar but 1 or 2. I don't eat fish and I know a lot of people that do won't eat gar. I wish the vietnamese people would come and leave a number because they love the carp. If you shoot in the day time they will come by sometimes and take all of them off your hands.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Apr 11, 2013)

I ate long nose for the first time 2 weeks ago it was pretty good. Need a pair of tin snipps to cut scales but easy to get the back straps out of


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 12, 2013)

I hate to see stuff like that-it's just plain trifling and gives all of us a bad name. Plus, it's a waste of good eating. Carp are nasty any way you fix them, but those gar are delicious! I'm pretty picky about fish, but I love gar backstraps. Well worth the little bit of effort to clean them. Anybody who says they don't like gar have never had them marinated in lemon juice and cajun seasoning and cooked on the grill.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 16, 2013)

X2 Hillbilly.  I cut em with a hacksaw just like you would cut a mackeral steak.  It makes getting the armor off of em alot easier.  Once you get it steaked up, just run your filet knife under the skin and around the steak.


----------



## panfried0419 (Apr 16, 2013)

I saw this last year trying to put my yak in. I go to Belton Bridge now since Lips has gotten shady. Unfortunately most of the non-fee Lanier boat ramps are crime magnets.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 17, 2013)

Went by there today and they are still floating in the same area. Does anything eat gar..


----------



## aabradley82 (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't think gar decompose like other fish. I threw some gar "shells" (empty of meat" out in the edge of my pasture. 3yrs later they have not gone away. I want to glue some on my truck tires, might work.LOL


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 19, 2013)

ihuntcatahoula said:


> Does anything eat gar..



Buzzards, cajuns, and me.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 19, 2013)

The rest of the carcass makes good fertilizer for the garden!


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 19, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I hate to see stuff like that-it's just plain trifling and gives all of us a bad name. Plus, it's a waste of good eating. Carp are nasty any way you fix them, but those gar are delicious! I'm pretty picky about fish, but I love gar backstraps. Well worth the little bit of effort to clean them. Anybody who says they don't like gar have never had them marinated in lemon juice and cajun seasoning and cooked on the grill.



x2!  But *do not eat gar roe*.  It is toxic.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 23, 2013)

That's just low down to kill something and not use it for something.


----------

